# how to replace door handle 2011 rogue



## rmswenson (May 12, 2019)

looking for some help on how to replace a 2011 rogue exterior driver door handle. my driver exterior door handle broke. some bailing wire and duck tape has me temporarily fixed. the handle is broken where your index finger on your left hand would be when you grab the handle. i have a new handle, and took off the door panel. then i had to remove the inside panel that holds the window assembly. looking in i can see hardly anything, and it appears that all i can see is the bracket that is mounted on the inside. all these parts are very hard to get at, and i stopped at this point, and re-assembled. 

anybody have any experience with this? any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## bmajor (Nov 4, 2016)

rmswenson said:


> looking for some help on how to replace a 2011 rogue exterior driver door handle. my driver exterior door handle broke. some bailing wire and duck tape has me temporarily fixed. the handle is broken where your index finger on your left hand would be when you grab the handle. i have a new handle, and took off the door panel. then i had to remove the inside panel that holds the window assembly. looking in i can see hardly anything, and it appears that all i can see is the bracket that is mounted on the inside. all these parts are very hard to get at, and i stopped at this point, and re-assembled.
> 
> anybody have any experience with this? any help would be greatly appreciated...



I am watching this thread since im having the same issue. :nerd:


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just look it up in the factory service manual
Here is a link
https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/rogue-2010-4192
Should be in the door lock section, might also be info you want in the bodywork part. Any video of a door handle repair on a Nissan should help you out as well, as it will be a similar process. Good luck with the repair.


----------

